# Marketing to Mature Customers



## tthomas (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello all:

I have a line of products (t-shirts, bumper stickers, coffee mugs, caps, BBQ aprons, etc.) that I would like to roll out over the next quarter or so. The business is in its infancy/planning stages.


I will appeal to Baby Boomers (and some slightly younger/slightly older folks). The products celebrate responsible adulthood and they are simply, tastefully executed. I am making decisions now about how to set up the web-based shop; and I'd like to hit the ground running once I acquire web hosting and set up the merchant account.

What are effective, affordable ways to market the products to a relatively mature market of buyers (roughly aged 35-65)?

Thanks for any feedback you can give!


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmm, I would like to hear more about what people think about this. The problem is most 50+ folks that I know barely use a computer, much less buy anything off of the internet. Maybe you can get set up in stores. Your best bet seems like it would be playing infomercials and having a phone number to call! 

Good luck!


----------



## naka1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Au Contraire Eric:
I've done a little research on that demographic myself. Here is what I found:

As one-third of the 195.3 million Internet users in the U.S., adults aged 50+ represent the Web's largest constituency (Jupiter Research).
2/3 of Americans age 50-64 use the Internet (SeniorNet).
Email is the most popular online activity among 50+ users, followed by web browsing, research, and shopping (ThirdAge and JWT Boom).
72 percent of baby boomers have broadband Internet in their homes (ThirdAge and JWT Boom).
Adults 50+ spend an average of $7 billion online annually (SeniorNet).
The Internet is the most important source of information for baby boomers when they make a major marketing purchase, such as automobiles or appliances (Zoomerang).
42% of all travel industry purchases happen online, and adults 50+ account for 80% of all luxury travel spending (Pew Internet and American Life Project).
82 percent of adults aged 50+ who use the Internet research health and wellness information online (Pew Internet and American Life Project).
By the end of 2007, the number of mature social networkers is expected to top 20 million (Deloitte).


----------



## kurt (Apr 29, 2008)

Older people like to wear and own items that are purple in color.

Kurt
http://www.brokenarrowwear.com


----------



## naka1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's another nugget:
*Myth:*

*Older adults don't spend money online.*

*Fact:*

During the past holiday shopping period (2007), the average for an online shopper to spend was $629. Shoppers that were over age 55 spent an average of $1,819, almost three times the national average. 

These stats are from ImmersionActive

*PURPLE?!?!....*well not all of us


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, I may be thinking along the lines of people that are in their 60s +. My mother is in her early 50s and she uses the net all of the time. I don't know anyone much older than 60 that really uses the internet. I guess things are changing. 

I would be careful to base my business plan off of those statistics, though. How did they come to those statistics? What do they have to gain from making the numbers look that way? Are they reliable at all? It looks to me like the really bold statements are from websites that stand to make money off of seniors like SeniorNet and JWT Boom. Are they trying to assure seniors that everyone is doing it (so buy from them), or is it really true? 

Sure they spend money on traveling (most are retired), although it doesn't seem to say they actually spend that 80% online.

I'd like to know what seniors actually buy online.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

naka1 said:


> Here's another nugget:
> *Myth:*
> 
> *Older adults don't spend money online.*
> ...



Those numbers seem unbelievable.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

SeasonEnds said:


> Well, I may be thinking along the lines of people that are in their 60s +. My mother is in her early 50s and she uses the net all of the time. I don't know anyone much older than 60 that really uses the internet. I guess things are changing.


Wow, Eric, you don't get out much do you? Or maybe you just don't know that many seniors. I deal with seniors every day 60-98 years of age) and most of them have a cell phone they are chatting on and texting on. Some of them have family members bring them in a laptop so they can surf the net while stuck in a hospital bed for a few days. Some surf the net on their smart phones. I meet very few of them that don't have at least one computer at home and that spend a lot of time online either chatting or emailing friends & family, researching stuff, and yes even shopping. What do seniors buy? Same stuff you do. Presents for family & friends, things for themselves... they even bank online.

Your generation doesn't corner the market on new technology, internet use & shopping. Some of us were a little afraid of computers when they first came out, but once we got one we found out we couldn't live without them, especially when they're hooked to the internet.

I'm 55 and still have an old Royal typewritter in my basement that has ribbons and no motor. When you got to the end of the line you had to stop, reach over and push the return lever so you could start a new line of type. No wrap typing, no backspacing... we're glad those days are over. Thank heavens for technology.


----------



## surgitech81 (Dec 3, 2008)

I would have to agree with SeasonEnds. My mom is in that bracket and trying to get her to look up something online is like getting a monkey to fix an air-conditioner. LOL!


----------



## tthomas (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for this feedback, Guys! I really appreciate it. It sound like I will have to bolster my advertising budget and place ads on the websites that cater to boomer and older markets (AARP, C-Boom, etc.).

In the meantime, though, if you can think of other low-cost methods of reaching the 35-65 market, I'd be obliged! 

Thanks again -- what a great community!

tthomas


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Do what Nickelodean and Disney does, reach them thru their kids and grandkids. Take notice of the commercials on Nick and Disney. They market stuff on there at times of day when the parent of that age group would be most likely to be watching.

Early am, babies, toddlers, pre-schoolers: diapers, baby toys, formula, healthy foods, etc, fitness for mom and dad, stuff for nursing moms, it's pretty tailored to what a parent is doing at that time frame.
Afternoon, elementary kids, toys games books etc, for that age, fitness for mom and dad. Junk cereal, healthy foods. For mom and dad, you might see them advertise places to take the older kids. Cars that fit the family on the go lifestyle.
Later, evening: Older kids, older kids stuff, clothes, shoes, electronics and fitness for mom and dad. Just spend a day checking it out for this specifically. It's almost crazy the science television has marketing down, too. 

It's like a free tutorial on marketing if you just watch close enough.

If you want to reach Mom's, Dad's, and Grandparents, get yourself banners on kid's sites. Places that sell kids toys, clothes, foods, etc. Parents and G-parents always shop for kids. 

Follow the kids to their elders....


----------



## tthomas (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks so much, Kelly! I hadn't thought of marketing this way, but your suggestion makes perfect sense.

I'll check out ad rates today!


----------

